# All Hail The Grim Reaper (My Costume)



## crazy4bass (Oct 16, 2007)

So if you read my scare story about how I made the guy fainted in the corn maze I posted a few pics on my blog: http://www.realitywired.com/2007/10/31/all-hallows-eve-all-hail-the-grim-reaper/

The first photo is my pose, minus the extra lighting and fog is added. The scene is in a graveyard with blue floodlights, it's pretty spooky. It amazes me how many people think I'm not real.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

heheheheh I still love hearing about those grown folks who faint and the tot's who wiz their pants.. boy.. I'm in it for the twisted aspects.. lol.. Keep up the good work.. make em faint, fart and pass out!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like MM to me.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great look!


----------

